# VEGAS Championship Barebow Time



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I will start, I have made my room reservations and also our flights, practice time will start as soon as I get back from this FEMA Deployment. Not that will do me any good but that is why I shoot BB, looking forward to seeing all of my friends once again on the line at Vegas. Who's NEXT


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Room reservation is made, we drive to Vegas though. Practice has been ongoing since Yankton. I of course am practicing both recurve BB and Compound as I shoot both. Not sure which I’ll do in Vegas but for State I’ll shoot recurve. Hope to see payout info soon.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

O Come on folks lets see some updates the thread is barren...…..


----------



## SteveJo609 (Oct 7, 2019)

free bump


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

the barebow recurve class is the fun`est class to watch,including at Lancaster ! i do question the tape on the nose area while shooting in the barebow class ,that`s just not right and probably should be illegal ?


----------



## SteveJo609 (Oct 7, 2019)

It protects the nose from nock / nock point contact.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe that you have never had a bloody nose from the nock or nock point. What is illegal and was used in Vegas is a THUMB Ring but it wont pass without a protest this year in Vegas


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

archer_nm said:


> I believe that you have never had a bloody nose from the nock or nock point. What is illegal and was used in Vegas is a THUMB Ring but it wont pass without a protest this year in Vegas


 i would look into the tape on the nose how its on the nose too ? there is a trick on how to locate it ? kinda odd watch how he puts his finger on that tape.you know who i mean ? it is a great class the barebow class i just don`t care for some of these sneaky things they do like thumb ring,tape on nose in a specific place or whatever. yes i understand the bloody nose thing but if that happens alot how come not many barebow shooters use tape on their nose ? its your class do as you want but when we were watching it at the club we all agreed the tape on nose was positioned for a perfect anchor.thanks for getting back toe me,Viking53


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

53 would you please tell me how the nose tape is not legal??


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*He's right. *


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

I shot Barebow last year with a WA spec recurve for my first Vegas experience. I've always been a "Go Big or Go Home" type of guy.

In fact Ren Sarns was in my shooting group the first couple of days, and Ren, you ended up doing pretty good! 

I let anxiety about the shoot into my head and shot 20+ points under my league average, thus getting my rear-end handed to me. It was still fun.

This year however, I'm going into Barebow Recurve flights to be with my own kind. My entry is in, hotel is booked.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Mike Lawless said:


> I shot Barebow last year with a WA spec recurve for my first Vegas experience. I've always been a "Go Big or Go Home" type of guy.
> 
> In fact Ren Sarns was in my shooting group the first couple of days, and Ren, you ended up doing pretty good!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I’m still undecided as I shoot more BB recurve/trad than BB Compound. In fact only shot Vegas with compound.


----------



## Viking53 (Aug 26, 2019)

archer_nm said:


> 53 would you please tell me how the nose tape is not legal??


do as you want i don`t care ,i do enjoy watching the barebow shooters .good luck,Viking53


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

This was not a challenge, it was only asking why you think so or your opinion. Please don't take it personal


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

equilibrium said:


> *He's right. *


Hey message me I’m curious who?


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*It's not anyone specific. 
I did notice when I was experimenting with it (SW) and noticed that when I put the tape on my nose that I could use it as a double check or second reference point. I was able to see the nock at different places up and down the tape. I don't think it's a full game changer because I believe it's 90% archer (ability). 
The other aspect is side by side shooting that has an affect on each archer. Then, add in how they are doing, scoring well or struggling that gets deeper into the archer mind then whether they have one more monument to use when they are in their backyard or no pressure exist. 
This is just a Pick-a-point trad guys observation. I have plenty of monuments and technics that others might say are the same or similar to what I noticed with the tape on my nose. Personally, I think the best thing for any recurve BB/Trad archer to do is stop chasing and changing so often. Get the best quality equipment you can afford and then give yourself 5 years to to improve. Then, move on to a life time of shooting and don't forget to make fun of yourself and of course your close friends. *


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

equilibrium said:


> *It's not anyone specific.
> I did notice when I was experimenting with it (SW) and noticed that when I put the tape on my nose that I could use it as a double check or second reference point. I was able to see the nock at different places up and down the tape. I don't think it's a full game changer because I believe it's 90% archer (ability).
> The other aspect is side by side shooting that has an affect on each archer. Then, add in how they are doing, scoring well or struggling that gets deeper into the archer mind then whether they have one more monument to use when they are in their backyard or no pressure exist.
> This is just a Pick-a-point trad guys observation. I have plenty of monuments and technics that others might say are the same or similar to what I noticed with the tape on my nose. Personally, I think the best thing for any recurve BB/Trad archer to do is stop chasing and changing so often. Get the best quality equipment you can afford and then give yourself 5 years to to improve. Then, move on to a life time of shooting and don't forget to make fun of yourself and of course your close friends. *



I get it now. I didn’t understand the anchor comment but now I see where 53 is coming from on his comment. I think I need to tape my nose. Lol.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We have gotten off track and I am also guilty, but we have only 2 folks pre-registered and hardly any post of people getting ready for the biggest show in Archery. Come on Guys and Gals tell us how you are getting ready or your league scores in preparation for Vegas. Airline and hotel reservation made or anything VEGAS !!!!


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

I have registered, but not in Championship Barebow as I was last year. It was quite an eye opener with how well the finger shooters were doing. Those I were grouped with were great guys.

My focus is totally on Vegas. Our local Vegas league has begun, and I am doing drills at home to work out my problem areas. Unfortunately, the are quite a few problem areas! I'm gonna work on those that are the main culprits. Mainly this is in my bow arm and being able to float close to the spot. The next is discipline. Seems I have a repeating pattern of form breakdown around the fourth end, slapping my self a bit and recovering in the fifth or sixth. I think I have it narrowed down to follow-through, and being a bit anxious to see where the arrow hit, especially when I have a good round going. I know I shouldn't pay any attention to score, but I just can't stop myself.

If I can get a handle on those two this to some degree, I think i"ll do OK. Being amongst my own kind, barebow recurve shooters, might help too. 

I pretty much "screwed the pooch" last year, making a few (quite a few it seems) stupid rookie mistakes. Now that I have "been there, done that" perhaps I can relax a bit and keep the "pooch screwage" to a minimum!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Glad you posted however you will be shooting Mike


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK folks I am waiting!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Maybe it's too early for some to think about. The last couple of years, it seems that Vegas entries kinda just trickle along, and then a couple weeks before, they start pouring in.

As a relative rookie as compared to most (third year), I reckon the excitement is still there. Kinda like a kid waiting for Christmas. For others, maybe just another shoot?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

rsarns said:


> I get it now. I didn’t understand the anchor comment but now I see where 53 is coming from on his comment. I think I need to tape my nose. Lol.


Just put a little tape on your nose and you will shot like Demmer. lol


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Payout schedule is on the shoot website. Made my decision, I’ll shoot BB championship again.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

rsarns said:


> Hey message me I’m curious who?


*Hey rsarns,
I reread 53's post and I see he mentioned, "kinda odd watch how he puts his finger on that tape.you know who i mean ?". I have no idea who they are talking about. I was simply responding to what I noticed this past summer trying out S.W. It would be best to either name names or just leave that out. Starting rumors only divides.*


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Sarns hit the nail on the head, all you folks need to look is at the payouts for Championship BB and think how wonderful it would to be in at least the top 3 or even 15th that would still pay your registration with a little left over. But what the hell its Vegas and a Vacation from all of the winter weather in your area. Come on now lets build back up the numbers we worked so hard to get to a couple of years ago. Don't forget all of you BB Recurve shooters Vegas has been won by single string shooters in the recent past so make the step up this year and join the Championship BB division for the best weekend of your Archery lives. See you all in Sin city in February.


----------



## AMBB (Aug 22, 2008)

My wife has twisted my arm just because she wants to go to Vegas again. It’s going to be an adventure, last time was 2007. I’ll try to leave the TP home this time.

I put tape on my nose, but I still can’t shoot a recurve anymore.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That's what I am talking about AMBB there is always a reason to go to Vegas but this time there is an Archery tournament to shoot in when your not doing the other stuff. Glad you will attend and I am also going to leave the TP at home... Welcome to my World.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

equilibrium said:


> *Hey rsarns,
> I reread 53's post and I see he mentioned, "kinda odd watch how he puts his finger on that tape.you know who i mean ?". I have no idea who they are talking about. I was simply responding to what I noticed this past summer trying out S.W. It would be best to either name names or just leave that out. Starting rumors only divides.*


Concur


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

archer_nm said:


> Sarns hit the nail on the head, all you folks need to look is at the payouts for Championship BB and think how wonderful it would to be in at least the top 3 or even 15th that would still pay your registration with a little left over.
> Don't forget all of you BB Recurve shooters Vegas has been won by single string shooters in the recent past so make the step up this year and join the Championship BB division for the best weekend of your Archery lives. See you all in Sin city in February.


That was my thinking last year. I figured all I would have to do is shoot what I was doing in practice, and I would be in the money. However, I left that game at home, and shot poorly. Also, I caught some heavy flak from other BB recurve shooters about not supporting the new class just added at Vegas last year as a trial run. So, this time I decided it was best to invest in the BB recurve class in hopes that better participation will lead to it becoming a Championship BB Recurve class.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I shoot my compound BB once a year, for Vegas. Well I do practice. I shoot Trad and BB Recurve at all other events. Shot my recurve in this division several times. I think I do it more to shoot with friends from over the years but the money sure helps!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Sorry Mike but that is not in the cards until you folks have been at this as long as the Compound BB shooters have been (IMO) and if they did have a championship BBR then with the increased entry fee's and no flights offered you would loose more that half of the current shooters. Also (IMO)


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

archer_nm said:


> Sorry Mike but that is not in the cards until you folks have been at this as long as the Compound BB shooters have been (IMO) and if they did have a championship BBR then with the increased entry fee's and no flights offered you would loose more that half of the current shooters. Also (IMO)


You're probably right. I'll be watching CBB tho. I may shoot it again sometime down the road.


----------



## Harronek (Oct 20, 2019)

Is there any links to videos of barebow compound shooting competitions that people could post up .
My searches have turned up a blank and Id live to watch some videos of people that really know what they are doing .
Thanks .

Ken


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Try typing in Bare bow in Vegas and you will find a mix of Compound and Recurve on a few videos
Good Luck


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok I just registered, let’s get on this!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That's what I am talking about Ren, after this deployment and I get and MRI on my knee and see when possible surgery gets scheduled I will then register


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok boys and girls it is time to bite the bullet and register for the Greatest show in Archery "The Vegas Shoot" we are up to 7 in Championship BB and will hit 70 this year (IMO), so don't put off what you can do today what, you could do tomorrow (Hey I tried). Register today and you will have paid off before Christmas if not sooner. 
See All of you in Sin City


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It is getting closer, time to register.


----------



## Humble3.14 (Nov 12, 2019)

If, I need to book a flight to leave, what should I allow myself as far as time? Should I book a flt at 8pm or can I get away with 3 or 4?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The later the better since not knowing how the turnout will be and if the shoots grows much more there could be a late line (IMO) if at all possible I would book the next day. See you on the line


----------



## Humble3.14 (Nov 12, 2019)

alright thanks


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Time is running short, get your reservations in and get signed up! Y’all don’t need to be practicing though, just dust off them bows and show up! Last year I had taken a couple months off due to a shoulder injury, grabbed the trusty Barnsdale, took it down to 45# and shot a few days and left for Vegas. Took home $1100. Lol.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

64 days until it all begins, hope everyone has their flights and Hotel room reserved and now it is time to REGISTER for the Greatest Show on Earth, " THE VEGAS SHOOT"


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Got the room


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is Great and since you don't need a flight, you just need to REGISTER are you staying at South point or did you do like Ren and I and stay at the Silverton ??


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

It is time to give yourselves an early Christmas present and get registered for the Vegas shoot...
See you on the line


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok now you have only 30 days left to register at the lower rate (20 Jan 20) We only have 11 registered looking for that number 70 so we can improve our pay back...


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok we at the 23 day mark left for early registration and time goes by quickly and Please don't forget that if we have a tie in Championship BB for the top 3 positions then we also get on the big stage for a shoot off. Last year some of you didn't pay attention to the rules that were published in the NFAA Magazine and also given out in your packets and didn't make it to the arena for the shoot off. What a shame big chance to showcase our group. Time to register


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK we are up to 16 and counting, looking for 64 more to take the plunge. What are you all doing in preparation for the big shoot?? Come on gives us some excitement


----------



## froo1173 (May 3, 2009)

Barebow is the bomb.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

YOU Have only 12 days left to take advantage of early registration JAN 20 2020 come on safe a buck


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

20 Jan is the end of early registration (lets try this again SAVE a Buck) we are up to 22 still would like to see the magic number of 70 
See you on the line in Vegas


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

7 days left to EARLY REGISTER and we are only at #23 47 to go to hit 70 VEGAS, VEGAS, VEGAS


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

5 Days to go for early registration, time to Get R Done


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

3 Days to go for early registration, time to Get R Done


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Jan 20th is end of early registration that is tomorrow, we are looking at a big drop in pay if you 'all don't get on the stick and if we stay small (26 as of this am) then there is a good chance we will go away. Time to get serious and register....


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The Day is here, this is the last day for early registration and we are setting at 29. We need 31 to hit 60 which was last years number, I know that I am not the only person concerned with what I am seeing and we will suffer if this trend keeps going. Come on folks time to do this is now.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am disappointed but am not giving up, we still have some time before the shoot so its not too late, Viva Las Vegas and I will still do updates.
See you on the line.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bb Recurve flights at 218. Just sayin.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is good


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

So what bows do the compound guys shoot in this class?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Longer ATA Bows, I shoot Martin Scepter 4 (2009)


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

LJOHNS said:


> So what bows do the compound guys shoot in this class?


I love my Barnsdale Classic X, also have a couple Hoyt Aspens with LX Pro limbs and a few other Hoyt Frankenbows I make to get me 46” ATA.


----------



## jamesdof (Jan 26, 2020)

It protects the nose from nock / nock point contact.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok we have a shooting time of 1230 on Friday in one of the Halls, cant tell which one due to the fact they list both? We are due for an update by the weekend according to Natalie as our numbers are almost in have from last year.
See you all I Vegas


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

29. Not good. Could this be the swan song? Recurve BB was the coup de grace. I fear the same result for our NFAA Trad classes. Hope next year they increase BBR payouts, 225 people signed up this year and winner gets $1500? Maybe we need a BBR Championship class at Vegas?


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

It's unfortunate. But it is evolutionary in that the popularity of certain classes of competition changes. I've seen in other sporting events too. Give the people what they ask for, and they will abandon the next best thing that they were able to choose from. 

It happened to one of my drag racing classes years ago. At one time we had 25 plus cars trying to qualify for 16 spots. One year after introducing a new class that had broader appeal, the older class, while it still had racers, was decimated. With no new racers to fill the hole, the class dried up.

Barebow recurve is on fire right now. Unfortunately, it took in a bunch of competitors that previously shot in CBB, which for a while was the only class that allowed string walking. There was an inherent unfairness about grouping compound and recurve shooters together. Still fingers and no sight, but still a distinct disadvantage for the recurve shooters. 

I feel kinda bad that I was one of the defectors. But I'm also happy that I'll be shooting with my own kind on a level playing field.....at least equipment-wise.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes Ren I think you are right and we only have our self's to blame (I pushed hard for 10 years and ran out of Pushing) and they need a Championship RBB but there are a lot of shooters who will not pay $300 to register. In the same token there will be a lot of disappointed RBB when some of you compound shooters start talking some of that money, for me it will be release time due to my TARGET PANIC ISSUES.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Mike Lawless said:


> It's unfortunate. But it is evolutionary in that the popularity of certain classes of competition changes. I've seen in other sporting events too. Give the people what they ask for, and they will abandon the next best thing that they were able to choose from.
> 
> It happened to one of my drag racing classes years ago. At one time we had 25 plus cars trying to qualify for 16 spots. One year after introducing a new class that had broader appeal, the older class, while it still had racers, was decimated. With no new racers to fill the hole, the class dried up.
> 
> ...


I know before I switched, there was a few of us (10-12 years ago) that shot our recurves in this class. It is what it is. I am beginning to wonder if it’s worth the trip.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*That's when you come for the fellowship. 
I know Trad is on the short list to go next. I am in Love with my modern recurve. 
I'm an optimist, all I have to do is beat one compound archer and I will be fine. If, their friends are like mine, they will never let it go....Now, that's funny rite there.*


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok Boys and Girls we still have only 29 and may get 1 or 2 more at late registration, we are not lost yet. We need to pull out all of the stops next year or as Ren said it could be our Swan Song. I asked on the other site about folks shooting Championship BBR and not a whole lot of takers, looks like their numbers could be as small or smaller than what we would bring. So we need to talk to our Councilmen so they won't cut us for only 1 bad year. Next year will tell the tale.
See all of you on the line.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK the time is near, we fly out in a few Hrs. from Texas and I am soooo ready. I will see you see all of you on the line and Good luck to ALL shooters and have a good time.


----------

